# Wo speichert Quicktime die Movies auf der Platte?



## Soki (17. März 2006)

Servus,
etwas sehr seltsames beobachte ich seit kurzem. Mir ist es aufgefallen, als ich auf der Appleseite Trailer angeschaut hatte: Ich wollte mir nochmals einen Trailer nach ein paar Tagen anschauen und merkte, dass er nicht geladen werden musste weil er noch gespeichert war.
Das komische daran: Ich war mir sicher, dass ich die temporären Internet Dateien gelöscht hatte. Also nochmal getestet: Movie abgespielt, sämtliche temp-Ordner gelöscht. Und was war? Das Movie war immer noch irgendwo auf der Platte und musste nicht von der Seite geladen werden. Habe dann die Platte nach *.mov suchen lassen (in der Form ist der Film), aber es wurden keine Ergebnisse gefunden.

Kann das jemand nachvollziehen und hat vielleicht sogar eine Erklärung?

Meine Vermutung ist, dass sich der Film als andere Datei irgendwo versteckt, weil wenn man das *.mov mit FF runterlädt nur ein kleines File dabei entsteht. Beim Versuch sie abzuspielen kommt dann eine Fehlermeldung "...bezug fehlt... bla"


----------



## vinc (17. März 2006)

Du bist mit Firefox am sufen? Und hast den MS-Inetexplorer Temp unter C:\dokumente...\user\lok.einst gelöscht?
Dann isses doch klar das die File noch irgendwo da is. Du musst wenn dann den Cache von Firefox löschen. Zur sicherheit wird dieser Cache bei Firefox in einer einzelnen Datei abgespeicher die du nur übers Commando "about:cache" in der Adresszeile von Firefox erreichen kannst. Dort müsste man dann das Video (im Diskcache) finden können.


----------



## Soki (17. März 2006)

vinc am 17.03.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist mit Firefox am sufen? Und hast den MS-Inetexplorer Temp unter C:\dokumente...\user\lok.einst gelöscht?
> Dann isses doch klar das die File noch irgendwo da is. Du musst wenn dann den Cache von Firefox löschen. Zur sicherheit wird dieser Cache bei Firefox in einer einzelnen Datei abgespeicher die du nur übers Commando "about:cache" in der Adresszeile von Firefox erreichen kannst. Dort müsste man dann das Video (im Diskcache) finden können.


Keine Bange, den Firefox cache habe ich natürlich auch gelöscht. Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass das Video nach wie vor nicht neu runtergeladen werden muss.


----------



## vinc (17. März 2006)

Und das es kein Stream ist hast du schon überprüft. Vielleicht is dein Internetanschluss so schnell dass du das Buffering gar nicht mitbekommst...


----------



## Soki (17. März 2006)

vinc am 17.03.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das es kein Stream ist hast du schon überprüft. Vielleicht is dein Internetanschluss so schnell dass du das Buffering gar nicht mitbekommst...


Nein, das sieht man ja sofort bei Quicktime wenn der Balken geladen wird.


----------



## SteveatMC (19. März 2006)

Soki am 17.03.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 17.03.2006 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist das noch nie untergekommen. Aber hast du mal versucht, die Internetverbindung auszuschalten und das Video noch einmal zu starten? Es müsste doch irgendwo hinterlegt sein, entweder unter Start-->Dokumente oder unterm Menü "zuletzt gesehen" (oder ähnlich) von Quicktime.

Würde gern das Video vom Tor von Alex Ovechkin auf www.washingtoncaps.com per Quicktime dauerhaft speichern, aber dazu braucht man die Pro-Version.  

Steve


----------



## Andy19 (19. März 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das die richtigen Dateien sind,aber unter:
(C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"User"\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads) findest du QTCH-Dateien (QuickTime Cache File) die ungefähr die richtige Größe haben.


----------



## Soki (19. März 2006)

Andy19 am 19.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob das die richtigen Dateien sind,aber unter:
> (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"User"\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Apple Computer\QuickTime\downloads) findest du QTCH-Dateien (QuickTime Cache File) die ungefähr die richtige Größe haben.


Danke für den heißen Tip, ich habs endlich gefunden!
Dort waren über 300MB an Daten hinterlegt. Nach dem Löschen wurde der Trailer endlich wieder online geladen.

Jetzt weiß ich endlich auch warum ich teilweise so wenig Platz auf C habe wenn Apple meine Platte vollhaut  (und das obwohl ich Quicktime eigentlich auf D installiert hab).

Wer also die Trailer speichern will muss wohl zwei Dateien zusammenfrikeln, habs aber selbst noch nicht geschafft.


----------

